# What It Means to be an Admin, to Me At Least



## AWP (Aug 26, 2020)

So...these are tough times, emotional times, for all of us. We're all under unprecedented emotional and physical strain. This forum reflects that in part because I think we, all of us, represent society. Warts and all, we mirror what is going on in the real world.

I want to emphasize that this post is mine, mine alone, and not sanctioned by the owner or other staff members. This is my take on what it means to be a staff member. The good, the bad, all of it. I hope, I'd like to think that this provides some perpective on things we do.

The forum began as an alternative to another forum out there. I won't speak for @ShadowSpear and his work or motivation, but I was working with another acttive member here on a different forum. We dropped our work and became members here, eventually becoming members of the staff. I'm not a plankowner, but I've been around from the first few months.

I am immensely proud of our members who went from wannabes to serving members of their nation's armed forces. I know there are many out there, but I like to single out @DasBoot because of where he is and where he began. He had his..."moments" and has gone on to achieve his goals. Stories like his mean the world to me. American, Australian, Polish, whatever...I don't care as long as you're out there doing what you want to do. There are no unimportant jobs be it Ranger, swabbing decks, payroll, repairing vehicles, Tier One units...your country needs you and I'm glad we can provide some mentorship towards those goals. On this topic I think I can speak for every single Red Tag here, it matters to us.

That isn't without cost. We aren't paid, we aren't compensated for our time. We make mistakes, some of them...I'm not proud of mine but I'd like to think I've learned. Time, pride, reputation, these can take a hit. Some of you reading this are, frankly, victims of bad decisions or misjudgement. For my sake I'd like to think my ownership and apologies were enough. If not, I don't know what to say except that I want to improve. I probably speak for most or even all of the staff on that point. We're people, we fuck up, and hopefully we learn and improve.

There are members here whom I've met in person and whom I've never met, but can call me at 2AM with "I need a place to stay, I'm fucked" and I'll make sure a pot of coffee and my guest room are available.

At the end of the day, those of you who go on to live your best life, your goals, that matters and that's a fundamental reason why the forum exists or at least why I'm on staff. The forum is geared towards special operations, but frankly I want you to serve in the capacity that interests you because your country needs the best regardless of your job.

All of that adds up to why I'm proud to be member of the staff. Good, bad, other, that's why I do this. 

Thank you if you made it this far.

Cheers!


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 26, 2020)

I enjoy the community


----------



## Grunt (Aug 26, 2020)

Well said, Brother...well said indeed!


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 26, 2020)

Nicely put.  But given the amount of booze you have bought I am not sure how much 'strain' you're actually under   

I will say this about you and the other mods/admins (as well as members):  never a truer statement, "adversity doesn't build character, it reveals it."  We've seen a lot of diamonds come out of all the coal once the pressure was applied.  There were times this board could have gone to hell, but y'all kept it going and we're all better for it.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2020)

Well stated brother. I've been what, 12 years I think? Many of us here are personal friends, to be, many are tighter than my own blood.

That said, I belonged to another military forum, not as professional as this, I started here, loved it, stayed.

A great group of people here, I trust many. Fuck, some of you came to our wedding.

For the most part, except for 1, the admins/mods over the years have been professional and respectful. Running places like this, sometimes is akin to baptizing wet cats.

It's why I never run for a mod.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2020)

@AWP and the rest of the Staff....  

I second everything said in the OP, plus...  I got shanghaied into being a mod within a month of joining - see my member number, 54, I was maybe the first or second 18 series on the board.  I've spent as much time as a mod as I have a 'regular' (yeah, bad term, have you met @Muppet or @Rabid Badger or @Marauder06 ?  I digress) member.  

Y'all nugs should have been here for some of the growing pains.  Other boards out there are not nearly as member-focused as ShadowSpear, yes we dogpile occasionally, rarely anymore, but go to some of the other sites.  We mod judiciously, banning and heavy hitting are rare and that shit is serious to us.  We're just people trying to give like minded people a place where things can be discussed/argued and foster a community.

We ain't perfect, but we do care about the reputation and name of the board - and our ability to help mentor people into our SOF and military communities.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 27, 2020)

I was a mod here once about 10yrs ago. It's truly like bouncing at a bar *AND* taking a six hour college course - *EVERY DAY* - no drinking and you have to read just about every post and every introduction to be a seriously good Moderator. Stoic and aloof, partisan all the way - everyday.....and then live your normal life.

I didn't run for a second year.  

I was a traveling CONUS / OCONUS SOF contractor for many years while on Shadow and that allowed me to meet a great many friends here on this forum. I've maintained contact throughout the years with many of you and consider you my inner circle. I can call you after a few years of no contact and it'll be like we talked yesterday. I took an approx. 3yr hiatus from Shadow and came back to my circle recently and am glad I did. I missed you guys. I left the key to my house in conspicuous places and many of you stayed at my house when I wasn't home and you were passing through.

We coordinated 3 Shadow shootouts and need to setup another one. I'm sure many will attend to show off your shooters, camp, and meet everyone.


----------



## Lefty375 (Aug 27, 2020)

This place and the people changed my career path and helped me go from being a quitter to a member of _the best_ Ranger battalion. There isn't a value I can place on what this forum has done for me. 

Thanks to all the admins, past and present, who carve out the constraints on what this forum is and isn't. It's not an easy job, but a necessary one. We are all better for it.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 27, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> I was a mod here once about 10yrs ago. It's truly like bouncing at a bar *AND* taking a six hour college course - *EVERY DAY* - no drinking and you have to read just about every post and every introduction to be a seriously good Moderator. Stoic and aloof, partisan all the way - everyday.....and then live your normal life.
> 
> I didn't run for a second year.
> 
> ...



You know you are only 90 minutes away..... ;)


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have meet some awesome people.


----------



## CQB (Aug 27, 2020)

I finally opened a Facebook account three months ago & the internet manners I picked up here have served me very well & continue to do so. The information that pops outta here every now & then is worth it. Thanks all.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 27, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> I was a mod here once about 10yrs ago. It's truly like bouncing at a bar *AND* taking a six hour college course - *EVERY DAY* - no drinking and you have to read just about every post and every introduction to be a seriously good Moderator. Stoic and aloof, partisan all the way - everyday.....and then live your normal life.
> 
> *I didn't run for a second year.*
> 
> ...


I did the Guest mod for one cycle, fun factor goes down and I felt constrained.  I don't run anymore.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 27, 2020)

CQB said:


> I finally opened a Facebook account three months ago & the internet manners I picked up here have served me very well & continue to do so. The information that pops outta here every now & then is worth it. Thanks all.


 
I stopped drinking cold turkey 2 April 2020 and stopped posting on Facebook the same day. Check my FB posts if you you're privileged enough to know my real name. My BP went down to normal the NEXT DAY. Covid and stupid fucking 18 series on FB claiming 2million dead, say goodbye to your loved ones, head for Pineland Acres...It's the Apocalypse...Martin Sheen and Marlon Brando will be waiting for us.....WTF...

Any posts I've made here on Shadow since 2 April and since my 3yr hiatus have been from the heart and stone cold sober. That includes the following post. 

I dislike _stupid people_, _stupid questions_, *Racists- Both Black and White*, facetious _naivetè_, and repetitive rhetorical posts about the same subject.  

Get to the point, do your homework, stop whining about the MSM. Protest if you want, throw molotov cocktails if you want, shoot at the popo if you want, throw quick dry cement if you want, you will pay the price.

If you're in the Military, you have a CoC. You have the POTUS. He gives the final command. You do not have a choice. *Wait.* --You do. You can get the fuck out of the military. That's your choice. Stop taking orders from someone you don't agree with and _get out_. Quit the career you always wanted. Quit the future you strived for. Go back to the streets you worked so hard to get off of. GFY. 

That would be my bi-partisan *ShadowSpear* *--------NON ------* Moderator answer right now to all of you asking "Why is the MSM lying to us?" "Who do I believe'?

That's just my "IMHO".


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> You have the POTUS. He gives the final command.


But what if it's the SECDEF? Kidding.   

@AWP great post.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2020)

Feeling a bit introspective these days; so I thought I'd tag into @AWP 's post and add a bit to what @x SF med said from a Moderator POV:

I see Mods as the "support" staff of the forum. We don't get to play with all the fancy toys of the forum, we don't get to kick in doors (ban members), but we serve a purpose and it is part of our role to figure out where our particular skill-set can best benefit the forum; that is why when the staff role of tracking the vetting process opened up, I dove straight into it.  It's pretty streamlined now so I have time undertake forum projects to help better organize and consolidate some of the forum's more popular and accessed threads.  At this point I am well past wanting to ban members, my hope is to simply contribute in a way each day that serves the forum and ultimately helps members achieve their SOF goals.


----------

